
The Subway Map War of 1978 - jonas21
http://www.theverge.com/2015/10/29/9630862/new-york-city-subway-maps-mta-google-gps
======
Atheros
Why on earth would you write this article without an example of the Vignelli
map?

[http://nycsubway.org.s3.amazonaws.com/images/maps/system_197...](http://nycsubway.org.s3.amazonaws.com/images/maps/system_1972.jpg)

If anyone can name a better example of why you shouldn't simply trust
designers to design something that needs to be useful, I would be interested
to hear it.

------
snogglethorpe
Of course, sometimes the decision is easy because you're bumping up against
complexity limits to such a degree that you just _can 't_ fit any geographical
reality on a map and still have something even remotely readable:

[http://www.meik.jp/2rosenzu/jpg_640/tkyo_yko_chba.jpg](http://www.meik.jp/2rosenzu/jpg_640/tkyo_yko_chba.jpg)

------
Pinatubo
This article needs a graphic that compares the two competing maps side by
side.

